# Hash in Bezug auf Datenbanken unklar



## Maik.Neumann (19. Jul 2014)

Hallo !

Ich hatte mal einen Arbeitskollegen, der hatte davon erzählt dass man in Bezug auf Datenbanken einen sogenannten Hash hätte und diesen auch anpassen / modifizieren könnte. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, was ein solcher Hash in Bezug auf Datenbanken bedeuten sollte, wollte mir aber auch keine Blöße geben und nachfragen, da ich scheinbar der einzige im Büro war, der nicht verstanden hatte, worum es ging.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch sagen, was ein solcher Hash sein soll?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## ChristianK (20. Jul 2014)

Davon höre ich auch das erste Mal  ... Um was konkret ging es da? Nur um Datenbanken selber oder etwas spezifisches?


----------



## JavaMeister (20. Jul 2014)

Ich habe gehört, dass du (TO) das Forum für dich arbeiten lässt. Ich habe mal was gehört => FORENBEITRAG.

Ich habe eine Frage => Forenbeitrag.

Sorry. Deine Fragen machen dich lächerlich =(

Google mal "Wie man Fragen richtig stellt".


----------



## ceving (20. Jul 2014)

Die Datenstruktur von Datenbanken ist der B-Baum.


----------

